# 622 IP Connect



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't know if this has been stated or not, but Dish now supports IP Connect on the 622 and 722 receivers.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> I don't know if this has been stated or not, but Dish now supports IP Connect on the 622 and 722 receivers.


What is it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Now"? Perhaps you're reading ahead. It's not in the software customers have.

IP Connect is the ability for a receiver to "report in" over an Internet connection instead of a phone line.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh that'd be awesome since my modem is fried (it's been confirmed). Is this a feature that'll be on the next software update with the external USB hard drive support?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

This was originally planned to be implemented in mid August, but has been postponed.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

External USB support or IP Connect Jim and where did you hear that it was postponed.. Was this through official channels or is it a rumor? I always recommend when indicating a feature has been postponed, be sure to clarify if the postponed statement was from Dish directly or second hand. Avoids confusion and flame ups that delay announcements can cause.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

ok... without showing too much of my hand here.... I will just say that the IP Connect Feature will be released much sooner than anyone on this board has mentioned. And I know this to be a fact. I just cannot mention when since I'm unable to do that and keep my job at the same time. heh.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> ok... without showing too much of my hand here.... I will just say that the IP Connect Feature will be released much sooner than anyone on this board has mentioned. And I know this to be a fact. I just cannot mention when since I'm unable to do that and keep my job at the same time. heh.


DishTSR3Mentor,

According another DBS forum, the software is suppose to start spooling for both External Hard Disk support and IP Connect on August 8th (Its in the same Firmware release). The Firmware release is a staggered one and will not be downloaded to all 622's until August 15th.

Dish will not enable any subscribers External Hard Disk until August 15th.

John


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not to hijack the thread... but this is actually on-topic for this feature...

With impending IP-connection features for the ViP622, I have started looking around for Ethernet options. I have a router in my main computer room but nowhere else in the house. I do not have, or want for that matter, wireless connectivity.

So.. I have been looking at Homeplug compatible devices. I have Ethernet-100Mbit in the house, which is far superior to the 6Mbit Internet connection I have, so no issues there.

What caught my eye today, on Amazon, was something from Actiontec. The Actiontec MegaPlug 85 Mbps Ethernet Adapter Twin-Pack is available there for $59.99 with free shipping. There's actually a $15 rebate through 9/1, FYI... but even without the rebate this is the cheapest I've seen for a 2-pack of powerline ethernet adapters and you need at least two to work 

I see no need to spend the big bucks for 100-Mbit or higher capability when the primary need is to connect my Dish receiver, and as noted above my Internet is only 6Mbit so the 85-Mbit for this adapter will more than suffice.

Anyone here know anything about Actiontec or this product in particular? If its good, I might invest in another to use with my laptop in another room.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I hope it comes true JohnL, but I always fall back to my signature line.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> External USB support or IP Connect Jim and where did you hear that it was postponed.. Was this through official channels or is it a rumor? I always recommend when indicating a feature has been postponed, be sure to clarify if the postponed statement was from Dish directly or second hand. Avoids confusion and flame ups that delay announcements can cause.


Last month it was reported that it was postponed, but I just learned today, from the same reliable source (on another forum) that it will be in a new software download on 8/9/2007.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.. This is coming from my software background....

Same reliable source that said it was postponed just a month ago and if it does release on 8/9 would make that prediction wrong.. Wouldn't it??  Don't mean to bust your chops, but based on what I have read over the last two years on Dish software releases there is no such thing as a reliable source or a date you can bank on. It is software and we have seen what appears to be a release pulled the day it was shown to be going out. 

I am not questioning that the reliable source is not providing a date he/she was told.. It is just my opinion that these dates should be taken with a grain of salt and if it happens great and if it does not well the date is just a date and when it comes down to it the only people that really know if that day is going to happen is the people close to the software process or the people giving the thumbs up or thumbs down at zero hour.

Where I work, we give out projected dates all the time. These dates trickly up and as soon as they do they are stale and in reality it is the people close to the software that have a feeling of the true date because the closer you get to the projected release date the better feeling these people have if it needs to be pushed out/in or de-scoped. I have seen these projected dates used by people not close to the process much later in the time line and as a result confusion gets created. Thus the reason I say... "A release is not a release until it is released". 

Like I said, hopefully it turns out to be true.. But in my opinion when dates are thrown out they should not be taken as fact but as a mere possibilities. As to reliability.. well that is usually determined by time and matrix on accuracy.. Two things I have never seen associated with any reliable source stating dates on Dish software released. 

Like I said Jim, this is not directed to you or any particular person on the net... Just an opinion of mine on the what stated software dates on the internet mean to me... I have seen too many times these dates causing a lot of anger when they are not meet.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

I understand what you are saying Ron but Scott over at SatGuys is pretty on top of things.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/103033-new-622-feature-coming.html

-Funk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes Barry, the best thing to do is relax and enjoy what you have! 

As for the rumor site ... they have been right before and wrong many times.
I'm not interested in rumors. If this becomes a site bashing thread it will be closed.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

IP Connect starts 8/9 people... I'm not trying to push anybody's buttons but I should know... look at my screen name.... really.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well we will see what happens come the 9th and as Forest would say.. And that is all I have to say about that.  And like I said.. if it happens great. I just wanted to put my light on it so to try and avoid the.. "Dish broke another promise" type of thread.. 

Oh.. and I personally don't follow the rumors.. Use to, but been around to long to see the result of a enough of them to know I would rather focus on the issues of today, keep a ear to the future as it seems bright and continue putting my efforts on improving the quality of the 622 receiver through our community.


----------



## TiVoPrince (May 10, 2007)

*Vonage*
prepare for disconnect in 3, 2, 1...

Best news I have had in at least a month...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Definitely the more options one has to call home with the 622 the better. 

theFunk.. 
Its all good..... My comment was a general comment about software updates, time lines, features, etc. leaked on the internet. We each make the judgment on reliability of each claim and everyone is welcome to theirs. Lets hope the timeline is correct because I know some people that would benefit from IP connect and there are a lot of people chomping at the bit for external USB support... But like it has been said before.. Patience is a virtue and the best we can hope for that when it arrives it is ready for prime time. Early does no good if it is not stable. 

Well Lets turn this back on topic of IPConnect. I think I have clarified my point enough... August 8th is just a few days away and this is definitely a nice goody so I do hope we see it soon.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> IP Connect starts 8/9 people... I'm not trying to push anybody's buttons but I should know... look at my screen name.... really.


I think what threw us off (at least me) is in your original post that said "Dish now supports IP Connect on the 622 and 722 receivers."

It's not "now" that it supports it, but more like, it will be.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HDMe said:


> I see no need to spend the big bucks for 100-Mbit or higher capability when the primary need is to connect my Dish receiver, and as noted above my Internet is only 6Mbit so the 85-Mbit for this adapter will more than suffice.


There is a theoretical danger in using homeplug with DishComm since both reportedly utilize your home's power grid. I would confirm the method employed by DishComm before I invested in HomePlug.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIRC E* has a ethernet over power system built in to the 722s (along with the announced VC-1 decoding, larger hard drive and other improvements). Not to say that everyone's ethernet over power system works the same, but if E* does EOP and DishCOMM on the same device it would support the thought that the systems were compatable.

Unless all the specs are available one probably would not know for sure until they tried it.


----------



## huskerpat (Apr 20, 2007)

does this mean I could discontinue paying the $5 a month charge for no phone line?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

huskerpat said:


> does this mean I could discontinue paying the $5 a month charge for no phone line?


They'll probably start charging $5/month for IP connect.:grin:


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

I just spoke with a Dish Field Tech and he validated that IP connect should be activated this week. Now, I agree with Ron that I will believe it when it is in production (but I am very excited about this new feature and the ext. HD support). The IP connect feature will not only be for "reporting in" and watching PPV content. We will be able to create timers online and watch content from a pc anywhere--just like the slingbox. He did mention there will probably be a fee for this feature but wasn't sure how much it would be. He guessed somewhere around $5 a month. He says it will work very similar to the AT&T homezone service.

Craig


----------



## morrira (Nov 21, 2006)

harsh said:


> There is a theoretical danger in using homeplug with DishComm since both reportedly utilize your home's power grid. I would confirm the method employed by DishComm before I invested in HomePlug.


You can use the HomePlug with no problems after enabling the security (adding password and adding a unique network name) so that the Dish Receiver doesn't interact with the network. I was getting the "network spoofed" error on my 622 until I enabled the security features.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

So should I go ahead and plug the 622 into the switch sitting right above it?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

harsh said:


> There is a theoretical danger in using homeplug with DishComm since both reportedly utilize your home's power grid. I would confirm the method employed by DishComm before I invested in HomePlug.


I think I remember on a Tech Chat months ago when they were talking about this stuff, mentioning HomePlug. I would think that they would be planning for that compatibility, but you never know. Right now I only have one ViP receiver, so DishComm doesn't do me any good... but that could change in the future.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> I think I remember on a Tech Chat months ago when they were talking about this stuff, mentioning HomePlug. I would think that they would be planning for that compatibility, but you never know. Right now I only have one ViP receiver, so DishComm doesn't do me any good... but that could change in the future.


DishComm is a HomePlug implementation (modem). Not sure what will happen if you try to implement a second HomePlug (for ethernet).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Far be it for me to disagree with the folks risking their jobs by posting this type of information, but it's happened many times before...

IP connect and external hard drive features may very well be scheduled to start rolling out to customers this week, but the decision to start the roll out won't be absolultly final until all of the beta reports have been sifted through from the weekend, which they are in the process of doing right now. 

I hope that the software goes. But I'm not going to count on it until it actually starts spooling.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

welp... it's August 9th... I plugged in every 622 within 10 miles of here to an ethernet port... and .... TADA! it works.... so... yeah... have fun with that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> welp... it's August 9th... I plugged in every 622 within 10 miles of here to an ethernet port... and .... TADA! it works.... so... yeah... have fun with that.


Yes. A cable fits into the ethernet port on a ViP-622 DVR. But does it add any functionality?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have the ip software but I don't know how to make it work. It sees nothing hooked up to my router .


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Check to make sure DHCP is enabled on your router and that you have L441 on your receiver. There is a Broadband Setup menu option (on L441) where you can see what IP the receiver has grabbed.

You can also test your connection under Menu-6-3 where you normally would test a phone line connection.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine works. Pulled an IP from the router. L441


----------



## spiff (Nov 7, 2005)

Mine worked fine too, no prob. Now what?


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

spiff said:


> Mine worked fine too, no prob. Now what?


That was my question, so what can I do now?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jimborst said:


> That was my question, so what can I do now?


Not much.

If you were one of those who did not connect a phone line you can order PPV and stop paying the $5 per month fee, but other than that the IP connection isn't very useful ... yet.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

According to the Release Notes this feature is not yet implemented. I've taken that to mean that while it may work it's not supported as a replacement to your phone line yet. Something to be aware of if you are thinking about disconnecting your phone line.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Agreed. I would not disconnect the phone line until and unless E* directed me to do so and hope that my previous response does not encourage that action in any way.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep.. I plugged my line back in after testing it and it did appear to work for me but like James and Rob said. It appears not to be officially supported yet.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I called up dish about this and they told me it is supposed to go live on the 15th.

Ken


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

One thing about it, They can narrow down an IP address a lot better than a phone number.


----------



## hockeyinsd (Aug 29, 2004)

Quick question. After poking around on Dish's website, I couldn't answer my question, which is, the whole DISHcomm thing, does that work just with the 622 or can i use it to connect a 322 to a 622 (which would use IP connect to "dial out"). I detest paying $10 total extra per month for not having a phone line.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

DishCOMM is for ViP receivers only, and is not yet even on the 211. Older and SD receivers probably will not get it.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Not to hijack the thread... but this is actually on-topic for this feature...
> 
> With impending IP-connection features for the ViP622, I have started looking around for Ethernet options. I have a router in my main computer room but nowhere else in the house. I do not have, or want for that matter, wireless connectivity.
> 
> ...


I've been using Homeplug devices in my house for two years now. My router is on the second floor and I use my laptop on the first floor so I'm not on the same circuit and don't see any speed degradation. I have one device plugged into the wall near my router and one plugged into the wall near my laptop. I also use a third device to connect my Escient Fireball E-120 to my network. I don't have the ActionTec model you mentioned. I use IOGear's 14MBPS model and they work just fine!

I did some speed tests comparing my old wireless configuration with Homeplug. I really can't tell any difference between the two for general Internet access, downloads, email, yada, yada. I've been very, very happy with the results. In fact, I'm going to upgrade to their 85MBPS device. Nice thing about IOGear is that you can mix and match their devices on the same network.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

palerider said:


> I've been using Homeplug devices in my house for two years now. My router is on the second floor and I use my laptop on the first floor so I'm not on the same circuit and don't see any speed degradation. I have one device plugged into the wall near my router and one plugged into the wall near my laptop. I also use a third device to connect my Escient Fireball E-120 to my network. I don't have the ActionTec model you mentioned. I use IOGear's 14MBPS model and they work just fine!
> 
> I did some speed tests comparing my old wireless configuration with Homeplug. I really can't tell any difference between the two for general Internet access, downloads, email, yada, yada. I've been very, very happy with the results. In fact, I'm going to upgrade to their 85MBPS device. Nice thing about IOGear is that you can mix and match their devices on the same network.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the info. The sale on Amazon ended, and no urgency for me to buy any particular HomePlug decide just yet... so I will probably keep shopping and see what deals pop in the next few weeks once Dish has enabled things for real. I don't have the latest firmware on my receiver yet anyway, so still time to shop and see what is working in other people's homes.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

harsh said:


> There is a theoretical danger in using homeplug with DishComm since both reportedly utilize your home's power grid. I would confirm the method employed by DishComm before I invested in HomePlug.


FYI:

HomePlug is one of the solutions recommended by DishComm. See the Home Network Install Guide on the Dish Tech Portal web site. Diagrams 2 and 3 show recommended options for connecting receiver to network via Homeplug. Since I have less than five postings, I can't insert the url.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

From the Tech Forum recap...
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm...l/images/pdf/tech/HomeNetworkInstallGuide.pdf


----------



## UT06 (Jun 27, 2006)

I need a wireless connection, like the 360. Any way to do that?


----------

